# Can Am XMR 1000?



## CanAm XMR 1000 (Apr 12, 2013)

Well Im thinking about going to get me a Can Am XMR 1000 and was wanting to know what yall think about them?


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Search for ( thinking buying a can am ) just went through it lol.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/75-engine-exhaust/20861-anything-i-can-do-my-13-xmr-1000-a.html

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/21-can-am-brp/21937-thinking-buying-can-am.html

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/21-can-am-brp/21530-xmr1000-clutching-questions.html

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/21-can-am-brp/21532-xmr-1000-renegade-xxc-1000-a.html


----------

